# DISCUSS: Emporis Points Amount



## EywaEywa (Feb 12, 2012)

hi all, let's discuss about emporis point. for me, amount in emporis point is bias. how come a little bit different floors, let say 30 and 29 floors, could make a super big difference in points amount [25 point versus 5 point]. i think it's ridiculous. because the gap between emporis point is too wide. i think it will fair, if amount between points not much from the score before. 

this's the existing scoring :

12 - 19 Floors = 1 Point
20 - 29 Floors = 5 Points
30 - 39 Floors = 25 Points
40 - 49 Floors = 50 Points
50 - 59 Floors = 100 Points
60 - 69 Floors = 200 Points
70 - 79 Floors = 300 Points
80 - 89 Floors = 400 Points
90 - 99 Floors = 500 Points
100 or more Floors = 600 Points

for me, the bias is coming from clustering of points. between points, containing 10 floors. it' too much and make a bias. maybe the bias will reduced, if between points, containing only 5 floors. 

if between point containing only 5 floors, and if 1 is still remain the start point, so, the points will be more fair like this 

12 - 14 Floors = 1 Points
15 - 19 Floors = 2 Points
19 - 24 Floors = 5 Points
25 - 29 Floors = 10 Point
29- 34 Floors = 20 Points
35 - 39 Floors = 30 Points
40 - 44 Floors = 40 Points
45 - 49 Floors = 50 Points
50 - 54 Floors = 60 Points
55 - 59 Floors = 70 Points
60 - 64 Floors = 80 Points
70 - 74 Floors = 90 Points
75 - 79 Floors = 100 Points
80 - 84 Floors = 120 Points
85 - 89 Floors = 150 Points
90 - 94 Floors = 200 Points
95 - 99 Floors = 300 Points
100 or more Floors = 500 Points


it's make sense if amount between megatall points are big amount. because, megatall is a rare project.


if 600 point remain top of the point, than the points will be like this

12 - 14 Floors = 1 Points
15 - 19 Floors = 2 Points
19 - 24 Floors = 5 Points
25 - 29 Floors = 10 Point
29- 34 Floors = 20 Points
35 - 39 Floors = 30 Points
40 - 44 Floors = 40 Points
45 - 49 Floors = 50 Points
50 - 54 Floors = 60 Points
55 - 59 Floors = 70 Points
60 - 64 Floors = 80 Points
70 - 74 Floors = 90 Points
75 - 79 Floors = 100 Points
80 - 84 Floors = 200 Points
85 - 89 Floors = 300 Points
90 - 94 Floors = 400 Points
95 - 99 Floors = 500 Points
100 or more Floors = 600 Points

just my two cent


----------

